# Ansprechende Rahmen ...



## Frank (3. Jan. 2008)

... für die schönen Aufnahmen.

Hallo,

nachdem die Qualität der Fotos hier immer besser wird, möchte ich mal in die Runde fragen, womit und wie ihr die Rahmen erstellt.
Denn dieses i-tüpfelchen fehlt bei den meisten meiner Bilder noch.

PS CS3 iss mir zu kompliziert (hab mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht richtig damit beschäftigt) und Irfan hat nur einfache M..tdinger. :?


----------



## Conny (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Hallo Frank,

mit Photoshop Elements 5 gehen Rahmen auf Mausklick   .Nur leider keine HDR     Das Merge-Tool ist auch nicht schlecht, im 6 noch besser.
Schöne Bilder brauche ich ja nicht extra zu schreiben


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Frage hätt ich da noch. Womit und wie erstellt ihr die Rahmen?  PS iss mir zu kompliziert und Irfan hat nur einfache M..tdinger.


 
Is' gar nicht kompliziert ... wie Conny schon geschrieben hat. Die "violetten" Rahmen der Bilder oben (und die sind ja nun nicht wiklich kreativ ...  ) haben wir in einem Zug mit dem Einfügen des Copyright gemacht. Das Programm heisst: Bildsschutz und gibt es kostenlos als Download *hier*. Wir haben mehrere dieser Programme probiert und von denen, wie wir versucht haben, ist es das, was die Qualität unserer Bilder am wenigstens negativ beeinflusst.

Ansonsten erstellen wir alle Bearbeitungen mit Ulead Photo Impact 12, auch sonstige Rahmen, die es in dem Programm reichlich gibt.


----------



## chromis (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Hi Frank, 

damit die Auswahl nicht zu leicht wird, gibt's hier auch noch ein ganz einfaches Programm:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/onlinepicture/index.php

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Servus Frank

Geht in FixFoto per Mausklick  

Da gibts wirklich für jeden Geschmack etwas, ist eine Auswahl von ca. 70 - 80 vorgefertigte Rahmen.


----------



## thias (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> 
> damit die Auswahl nicht zu leicht wird, gibt's hier auch noch ein ganz einfaches Programm:
> http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/onlinepicture/index.php
> ...


 
... und dieses Programm hat noch den Vorteil die Bilder auf Internetgröße zu verkleinern, nach Wunsch zu komprimieren und auch nachzuschärfen, was man bei Verkleinerung immer tun sollte...(hab ich auch erst gelernt).

Aber Rahmen immer sehr sparsam einsetzen, meist verschlechtern sie ein Bild...


----------



## Dodi (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Hi Frank!

Ich kann mich Claudia und Ludwig nur anschließen:
ich nutze die Möglichkeiten von FotoImpact 12 mit seinen weit über 300 Rahmen.

Hier mal einige Beispiele:

    

    

    

Die Auswahl ist echt riesig und es ist so ziemlich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei!

Ach ja: die Rahmen werden einfach nur mit Doppelklick der Maus versehen und sind danach - schwups - im Bild!


----------



## Frank (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Ich danke euch für die Antworten.

Jetzt ist es an mir mal die verschiedenen auszuprobieren. 
Wobei ich gleich sagen muss, das weitere "Bezahlprogramme" wohl ausfallen werden. 
Aber schaun mer mol ... 

Nochmals danke an euch!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> ich nutze die Möglichkeiten von FotoImpact 12 mit seinen weit über 300 Rahmen.


 
... und diese 300 Möglichkeiten kann man fast bis ins Unendliche steigern, da sowohl Farbe, Muster, Breite, Wölbung, Lage etc. noch einstellbar ist. Aber wenn man mit diesen Feinheiten arbeitet, bedarf es schon einiger Zeit des Übens.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Hallo,

Mal ne generelle Frage. Warum muss man überhaupt Rahmen um Bilder machen? Ich finde Rahmen lenken viel zu sehr vom eigentlichen Foto ab. Je komplexer die Rahmen, desto mehr Ablenkung für das Auge.


----------



## Dodi (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Hi Jürgen!

Rahmen _muss_ man natürlich nicht machen.

Überall passt es wirklich nicht - aber manchmal ist es jedoch schön, ein Foto einzurahmen.
Besonders, wenn man es hinterher ausdrucken möchte und in einen rahmenlosen Bildhalter gibt - dann hat man schon einen Rahmen mit dabei.


----------



## Kerstin H. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Hallo,

bin eigentlich auch kein großer Freund von Rahmen, manchen Bildern geben sie aber dennoch noch ein gewisses Etwas mit auf den Weg.

Eines meiner seltenen Bilder mit Rahmen   Es war einer der letzten Äpfel auf unserem Baum nach einem gigantischen Apfeljahr 2007


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ansprechende Rahmen ...*

Hallo Alle beisammen ...

Es muss nicht immer ein dicker fetter Rahmen sein, ein dezenter 1 Pixel starker Rand (bei PhotoImpakt 12 unter [Web/Schaltflächendesigner/Rechteckig] dann (Stil) Nach innen (Option) Oben (Breite) 1-25 Pixel .... sowie Transparent und Farben ...

Ein feiner Rahmen trennt das Bild vom Hintergrund und schließt es ab !!!

Hinweis: Jede Abspeicherung im JPG-Format mind. die Qualität (Speicher-Option vorher einstellen) ... am besten nicht auf Speichern drücken, sondern auf Speichern unter - dann Option einstellen.    

Es grüßt Tommy


----------

